# mazda rx8 prices



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i was looking on ebay and noticed that the mazda rx8 seems to be very cheap to buy

like an 04 plate averages about 3 grand

how are these so cheapto pick up? they look nice, mazdas are very reliable, aint exaclty slow, arent that much to tax. but i do know they are a bit gutsy on fuel

how come these have depreciated so badly?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rotary engine uses lots of petrol & oil & low on torque.
Hoggy.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Rotary engine uses lots of petrol & oil & low on torque.
> Hoggy.


shame the rx7's arent that cheap!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

a lot of car for the money and still looks great.

not driven one, but imagine with all the reviews is a good handling car too

looked at one myself, but:
- poor fuel consumption even on a motorway run
- engine flooding i.e. wouldn't have suited me shuffling car about on the drive say for a wash, this could potentially flood the engine. it apparently needs to get to x temperature before being switched off!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Apparently they can have problems at about 60k with some tips in the engine that degrade (I forget the technical name) as well as been atrocious on both petrol and oil.

Charlie


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I had a couple of test drives and they are the kind of car you have to rag the tits off to get any performance it's all at the high end of the rev range!
And from what I could see when they go wrong they cost a bomb to repair that and the flooding put me off 
look good though


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've heard stories of engines going at 40-50,000 miles and less than 20 MPG


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Agree with all of the above, generally a shite engine and not really worth spending money on like the classic RX7s. That's why you'll see a lot for sale around the 40-60k mile mark.


----------



## kristagail (May 2, 2012)

There are so many good cars that we can buy for a reasonable price. In fact, buying a Mazda RX-8 is not a bad deal. Mazda RX-8 is a good sports car, being the only car in Mazda's lineup that currently employs the rotary engine. No doubt, it attracts many buyers. But I heard that the the car is going out of production this year, along with the Renesis rotary engine that powers it. According to Automobile magazine, all production of the RX-8 will cease as of June, but Mazda has decided to give the car a proper send-off with a special edition, called the Sprint R. Article source: Mazda RX-8 Sprint R gives model slight stay of execution


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My sister-in-law loved hers even if it cost loads to run, what with 20mpg fuel consumption and monthly top-ups with oil. She's just emmigrated to Canada and had to sell it and got just over £1k for it. Bloody ridiculous money for a lot of car. They got more for their battered and older VW Sharan!

And here's us thinking our TTs are selling too cheap!


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i like the rx8. think it looks good,except for the shitty rear doors. can you actually get just a 2 door?

the interiors are nice, its quite fast, rear wheel drive which is a big plus!

plus i think the tt is a vpoweraholic except on long runs. just shocked at how cheap they are


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Rotary engine uses lots of petrol & oil & low on torque.
> Hoggy.


yep, quite fuel & oil thirsty. The point to these engines is to rev them hard to keep the going. Same as the TEC/Type R engines that people slate for having low torque. You don't need torque in those if you keep them above 7k rpm! :twisted:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> , mazdas are very reliable,


Very nice cars, but you have to spend the cash to get a decent one. Get a bad one, which when they are around 8-9 years old, quite a lot are, will cost you shed loads to maintain and run. Rotary engines don't have the life range.

There is a reason why they are 3grand!! By all means spend 10k and get a R3 on a 09 plate or something!!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

The rotary engine uses oil as part of the combustion process hence it being thirsty for the stuff :lol: uses basic mineral oil so not to expensive...
They have to be thrashed to keep the tips from building up carbon deposits, most people tend to take it easy on the engine which is the wrong thing to do really ie not using the whole rev range etc 
The rx7 is apparently better on fuel than the rx8.
even if treated right the engine will not last more than 100k before needing a rebuild, just how it is with the engines.
They have about 3 moving parts inside the engine :lol: 
I picked most of this up when looking at buying an RX7 a few years back

Most of this means in todays climate any car with such engine fitted will not be selling in the uk market so prices will be dirt cheap... the exception to that is the RX7 prices are high due to the flooding in japan, they lost lots of cars and they are buying most of them back pushing prices up... when i was looking plenty started at around 2.5k with 5k for a mint standard example, should of snapped one up :roll:


----------

